# TL-WN725N does not work



## sepl (Sep 15, 2015)

According to urtwn(4) my wlan-stick (TP-LINK TL-WN725N v2.1) should be supported.

`$ uname -a`

```
FreeBSD host 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 19:31:38 UTC 2015 root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```

`$ ifconfig urtwn0`

```
urtwn0: flags=8802 metric 0 mtu 2290
         ether 14:cc:20:18:4b:f9
         nd6 options=29
         media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
```

`$ cat /boot/loader.conf`

```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```

As per many guides:
`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtwn0
# ifconfig wlan0 up scan
<No output>
# ifconfig wlan0 up list scan
<No output>`

Guides show output here. Is the wlan-stick or my usb-controller borked? It is blinking... I don't really have any idea how to work with this or debug this so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## andrian (Sep 16, 2015)

For step by step:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html
And Using Windows® NDIS Drivers if FreeBSD driver problem:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html


----------

